# Where to buy a Innokin iTaste DRV



## Smokey_Robinson

Hi guys.

Just wondering as I have overlooked or missed the Innokin iTaste DRV. Is it available in South Africa? Do a lot of driving and quite like the idea of the DRV.
Otherwise where is a affordable and trustworthy website I can order it from overseas?

Many thanks.
Dirk.


----------



## baksteen8168

Smokey_Robinson said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Just wondering as I have overlooked or missed the Innokin iTaste DRV. Is it available in South Africa? Do a lot of driving and quite like the idea of the DRV.
> Otherwise where is a affordable and trustworthy website I can order it from overseas?
> 
> Many thanks.
> Dirk.


 
Hi @Smokey_Robinson 

You might get better answers if you ask this in the "Who has Stock" section as retailers can respond there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

As far as I know that is not available locally. Do remember one of our members got one and posted his impressions somewhere, but cannot find it right now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokey_Robinson

baksteen8168 said:


> Hi @Smokey_Robinson
> 
> You might get better answers if you ask this in the "Who has Stock" section as retailers can respond there.




OOPS!!! My bad....many thanks @baksteen8168.
Will do that


----------



## baksteen8168

Smokey_Robinson said:


> OOPS!!! My bad....many thanks @baksteen8168.
> Will do that



No worries.


----------



## Smokey_Robinson

Andre said:


> As far as I know that is not available locally. Do remember one of our members got one and posted his impressions somewhere, but cannot find it right now.



@Andre. Thanks, jip read his review and also some on google and mostly seems favourable.


----------



## BumbleBee

I've moved the thread to "Who has stock?" for vendors to comment.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Smokey_Robinson

BumbleBee said:


> I've moved the thread to "Who has stock?" for vendors to comment.


Many thanks @BumbleBee....really appreciate it, stil finding feet with all the threads


----------



## BumbleBee

Smokey_Robinson said:


> Many thanks @BumbleBee....really appreciate it, stil finding feet with all the threads


No worries, that's what we're here for

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Smokey_Robinson said:


> Many thanks @BumbleBee....really appreciate it, stil finding feet with all the threads


We have all been there. you will get the hang of things.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Smokey_Robinson

Maybe I should add this....how do you guys currently vape while driving long distances?


----------



## BumbleBee

Smokey_Robinson said:


> Maybe I should add this....how do you guys currently vape while driving long distances?


with the window slightly open as not to fog up the windscreen

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## baksteen8168

BumbleBee said:


> with the window slightly open as not to fog up the windscreen



Nah, I like to live dangerously... Windows closed with a massive cloud inside.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan

Smokey_Robinson said:


> Maybe I should add this....how do you guys currently vape while driving long distances?



Just get a Reo and you can vape & drive all day long, with open or closed windows.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokey_Robinson

BumbleBee said:


> with the window slightly open as not to fog up the windscreen



Presume something like a standard beginner kit, only better volt/watt variable battery and decent clearomizer? One hand on steering wheel and other one changing gears while holding your vaping device?


----------



## BumbleBee

seriously though, a regular mod works just fine for me, one less thing to get in the way, get tangled on the gear lever and clutter up the console... and I can't stand the idea of having another wired thing connected to the dash. The GPS' wire irritates me enough

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## KimH

@Smokey_Robinson - we can assist with one of these, with shipping via Aramex you are looking at R998.00. 
Shout if I can be of any further help


----------



## Smokey_Robinson

johan said:


> Just get a Reo and you can vape & drive all day long, with open or closed windows.



Hi @johan. Reo mod? Same as the Innokin iTaste MVP 2.0. Thinking of buying it this month. Waiting for delivery of my Innokin iTaste 1280 pas-through battery with Gladius clearomizer.


----------



## johan

Smokey_Robinson said:


> Hi @johan. Reo mod? Same as the Innokin iTaste MVP 2.0. Thinking of buying it this month. Waiting for delivery of my Innokin iTaste 1280 pas-through battery with Gladius clearomizer.



Yes Reo mod. No you can't compare it to MVP.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gonzales

Just plug my MVP in the usb port. It is also a passthrough
Baie mooi geelvis @Smokey. Op n vlieg?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KimH

johan said:


> Yes Reo mod. No you can't compare it to MVP.


I was expecting a little more fireworks in that response

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Smokey_Robinson said:


> Hi @johan. Reo mod? Same as the Innokin iTaste MVP 2.0. Thinking of buying it this month. Waiting for delivery of my Innokin iTaste 1280 pas-through battery with Gladius clearomizer.



You are going to have a lot of reo owners swearing at you. lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan

baksteen8168 said:


> You are going to have a lot of reo owners swearing at you. lol



Noooo! Reo owners never swear.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Smokey_Robinson

johan said:


> Yes Reo mod. No you can't compare it to MVP.


Sorry guys, what I meant it is the same style, the more "box" type. I don't wanna start a REO vs. MVP war please.......


----------



## baksteen8168

johan said:


> Noooo! Reo owners never swear.


My apologies @johan

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gonzales

KimH said:


> I was expecting a little more fireworks in that response


Me tooo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gonzales

Smokey_Robinson said:


> Sorry guys, what I meant it is the same style, the more "box" type. I don't wanna start a REO vs. MVP war please.......


Hehe. That war will be over squank


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KimH

Gonzales said:


> Hehe. That war will be over fast
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As much as I love my MVP, I have to agree with you there

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

Smokey_Robinson said:


> Sorry guys, what I meant it is the same style, the more "box" type. I don't wanna start a REO vs. MVP war please.......



No you won't cause a war, it has already been conquered.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokey_Robinson

Gonzales said:


> Just plug my MVP in the usb port. It is also a passthrough
> Baie mooi geelvis @Smokey. Op n vlieg?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hi @Gonzales

Jip op vlieg gevang. Spesiliseer al 10 jaar om kleinbek geles op vlieg te kry, selfs in winter. Nog nooit weer kunsaas of papstok weer vasgehou....totaal verslawend 
En baie dankie vir kompliment....dink daai ene was so 3.5kg, maar jy kry jou een of twee vis per seisoen hier van so 4-5kg, maar op vlieg is dit toets


----------



## baksteen8168

I just have to add that with the review on the DRV I read on here many moons ago, I would rather go for the MVP pass through option. Heard that there is a big Voltage drop on the DRV.

(please note that I am not knocking the DRV as I have never tried one, just stating what the reviewer said)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Smokey_Robinson

johan said:


> No you won't cause a war, it has already been conquered.



Lol.....okay, thanks  Price wise what does a standard Reo box cost? Does it already have a battery inside? Presume I buy clearomizer seperate?


----------



## Gonzales

@Smokey. The REO is arguably one of the best mechannical mods out there. Waay better than the trusted MVP but at a price range of about R3000. Think @johan responded a little "tongue in cheek"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

Smokey_Robinson said:


> Lol.....okay, thanks  Price wise what does a standard Reo box cost? Does it already have a battery inside? Presume I buy clearomizer seperate?



Apologies, I was just fooling around. The Reo is a unique mechanical device, non-regulated and you need extra batteries.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokey_Robinson

Eish!!! R3000???? Nee wat. Sorry guys call me Mr. Bargain hunter  State official.....wait, rephrase.....honest state official  I spend that type of money on a flyrod once a year


----------



## Gonzales

Voor jy besluit op die MVP. Kyk eers bietjie http://ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/Eleaf-istick.6311/#post-135197
http://ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/iStick-20W-has-landed-and-more.6086/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Smokey_Robinson

Gonzales said:


> Voor jy besluit op die MVP. Kyk eers bietjie http://ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/Eleaf-istick.6311/#post-135197
> http://ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/iStick-20W-has-landed-and-more.6086/
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks will have a look. Many thanks to everyone, for your feedback and advise. Especially @KimH. Enjoy everyone's evening. Tonight is NCIS&Walking dead

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gonzales

Plesier
Hou self van flyfishing




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Smokey_Robinson said:


> Eish!!! R3000???? Nee wat. Sorry guys call me Mr. Bargain hunter  State official.....wait, rephrase.....honest state official  I spend that type of money on a flyrod once a year



I used to spend money on bass rods, reels and tackle... now I spend it on REO's!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gonzales

LOL. There will Aaalways be some extra moola for that new rod or real


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gonzales

Rob Fisher said:


> I used to spend money on bass rods, reels and tackle... now I spend it on REO's!


As long as your professional life doesnt suffer at the hand of your REO addiction 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Smokey_Robinson

Gonzales said:


> Plesier
> Hou self van flyfishing
> View attachment 14523
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Nice gele!!! Lyk amper soos "largie"?
Sal nou laas seisoen se twee bestes kleinbekke laai 
Ons moet saam gaan vang eendag!


----------



## Smokey_Robinson

Rob Fisher said:


> I used to spend money on bass rods, reels and tackle... now I spend it on REO's!



Nope will spend R1500 on a kit for now. Bought a Sage rod from USA recently for R5k + and that was a hair raising feeling, when I pressed the "confirm to purchase" button. Wife nearly killed me, or as we call our woman in the flyfishing SWAMBO (she who always must be obeyed)


----------



## Smokey_Robinson

@Gonzales.
Beste van laas seisoen, maar monster van 4kg om my wading stink geswem en 3.7kg tippet geklap

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gonzales

Smokey_Robinson said:


> Nice gele!!! Lyk amper soos "largie"?
> Sal nou laas seisoen se twee bestes kleinbekke laai
> Ons moet saam gaan vang eendag!


Ja grootbek. My ander helfte met n mooi kleinbek




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokey_Robinson

Gonzales said:


> Ja grootbek. My ander helfte met n mooi kleinbek
> View attachment 14607
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Netjies!!!
Jy kan bly wees jou vrou vang saam, myne se arm nou gedraai om die maand saam my tiervis in pongola rivier te gaan vang...hehehehe. Vat my aksiekamera saam vir daai ene


----------

